# Gluten Free Poodle Food



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Anyone feed their Poodles Gluten Free food, other than myself?

Any dogs and/or owners with Celiac disease?

Pets Gluten Intolerance


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I had no idea that dogs could have celiac. I have a few friends that have it, so I know how difficult it is for them to find affordable alternatives for certain foods. Doesn't surprise me, though, especially with the terrible allergies my sweet TQ has.

How do you find out if your dog has Celiac?


----------



## RebeccaandHolly (Feb 6, 2009)

I am gluten free (over a year now) but haven't thought to feed Holly gluten free dog food. Though I do feed her grain free Taste of the Wild so perhaps that can be considered gluten free? I'll have to look at the ingredients. 

I'm amazed at how good I feel off of gluten. I've attempted to put some gluten back in my diet recently and nope--my body is not a fan!


----------



## kona (Sep 14, 2009)

My Kona had not had very firm stool for a long time, and immediatly after switching to a gluetan free food (I had tried no corn first) his stool was firm!
I think that this has been the issue all along.

I am thinking that the reason besides the way dog food is manafactured, that dogs have this disease, is because of over breeding, and puppy mills. ANy one have any scientific research on this idea?
Thanks!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Yes, dogs can have an Gluten Intolerance. And my personal feeling is many do. Just like mainstream health care for people doctors don't 'get it' Celiac although has been around for many years has only come to light in the last few years with the introduction of Gluten Free food/labels. People and animals die from colon cancer and many other illnesses and Celiac left untreated is the main reason why. I'm not a doctor, but I am someone who has the disease and had a life altering experience as a result.

The symptoms in dogs are very much like people. *Symptoms include vomiting, diarrhea, skin lesions, weakness and fatigue and a bloated stomach. *Watch how a dog behaves after it eats. Is it sluggish? Bloated? Sometime constipation like IBS... It may have a gluten intolerance. The diarrhea is foul smelling, and/or the stool can be pale in color.

It is essentially an intolerance to gluten (found in *wheat, rye, barley and oats, * (and sometimes corn) which are found in most pet foods but are not natural to canine diets) that can lead to malnourishment, autoimmune disorders and other ailments in your pet. It is not contagious. 

I don't know if there is a test for dogs. I know a simple way of detecting it is to remove Gluten from the diet and it the symptoms go away you know the source. If you re-introduce it into the diet and the symptoms return you'll know for sure.

There is NO CURE, NO MAGIC PILL. The only treatment is to remove Gluten from your dogs diet permanently. It's not hard to do.

I have my dogs on a gluten free diet because my reaction to gluten is severe even through cross-contamination. There are many brands (what my dogs eat by Nutro Natural) read the labels which ones are gluten free. And another gluten free is the raw diet (by Natures Variety) is also a great alternative. You just need to read the labels. The same goes with the doggie treats in my house they must be gluten free.

The link I added in my first posting is a Vet that deals with Gluten Intolerance in dogs and cats and also himself. The info on his site was very very very good. I just happened to stumble upon it last night.

*RebeccaandHolly *-- Good for you going Gluten Free. You are healthier for it and will live a longer life. By putting the dog on a gluten free diet will not only be healthier for them but you. If you stick your hand in the bag of dog food (that is gluten based) and you don't wash your hands immediately you are cross contaminating yourself. Also if your dog kisses you, licks your face you are again coming in contact with gluten.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

What food do you guys feed that is gluten free? I go with totally grain free for all of my dogs and they all seem very healthy with little poops  Mister gets Orijen 6 fish and solid gold barkinga t the moon which is beef and fish. The two older gals get the Natural balance duck and potato grain free because the fat and protein are alot lower because the potato is the first ingredient but im happy with it and they love it.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

This was the company NUTRO Natural Dog FOOD

Check out the ingredients they list them on the web site I linked.

I feed my dogs CHICKEN MEAL RICE & OATMEAL Small Bites. It says puppy on the bag, but the last time I looked its the same as the other, just that its small bits for little dogs.

Puppy Food | Small Bites Chicken Meal, Rice & Oatmeal | NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE Dog Food

Lamb & Rice is also another one I give them. Puppy Food | Lamb Meal & Rice | NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE Dog Food


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

I feed all raw. It has no grain or gluten. My holistic vet says she has never seen a healthier dog in her entire career.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Gluten Free Raw*

*grooming goddess* -- What brand do you feed your Poodles?

This is the company I found NaturesVariety.com/getraw

Here are some of the raw products. naturesvariety.com/raw_products

They also have freeze dried. naturesvariety.com/raw_FDproducts

naturesvariety.com/


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

Yep, Natures Variety is the one. I have been feeding it for 8 years. I love that they have the freeze dried, it makes traveling so easy! I rotate proteins...chicken and rabbit during the warmer months, lamb and venision (both thermogenics) in the cold weather. I personally don't feed beef just because my dog doesn't like it. This line has a great blend of human grade meats and organs, fruits and veggies, bone and probiotics. I also like how this company stands by their product. I have recently added in an occasional bag of Stella and Cheweys raw. It seems to be of equal quality and they make a duck variety that my dog just loves.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Eukanuba Naturally Wild IS NOT Gluten Free*

I'm reading dog food labels of companies that claim to be gluten free. But really aren't like Eukanuba Naturally Wild Salmon... It contains Ground Whole Grain Barley. Its a no no. As I read the Turkey it also has Barley.

The Naturally Wild Salmon ingredients are:

Ingredients
Salmon, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Potato, *Ground Whole Grain Barley*, Chicken Meal, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Brewers Dried Yeast, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Sodium Hexametaphosphate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract


----------



## grooming goddess (May 2, 2010)

Hisociety- Eukanuba has other problems way worse than gluten. Their meat sources are not human grade and do contain BHA, BHT, and ethoxyquin. They are not required to disclose this information because they themselves did not add it, the meat came already contaminated with it. It has also been known to have traces of sodium pentethol (sp?), commonly used in the euthanasia of domestic pets. What that means is that they may be including our dearly departed pets remains as meat sources.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

eukanuba sucks the big one- let alone gluten 

I"m a raw feeder so all my dogs are gluten free. T his has been a HUGE help with my dogs IBS>


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I started feeding raw for the morning meal about 8 weeks ago; still feed kibble at night. My dogs have been doing wonderful. They're much calmer and more focused in training. I was trying to get rid of the kibble feeding by cooking homemade at night; I used oatmeal for carbs. Well, my dogs started getting eye goop, greasy ears and red spots around their groin area. After reading this thread, I decided to remove the oats and get rid of any kibble that had oats as well. It been four days and everything has cleared up in both dogs. Skin is clear, eye goop is normal. Yeah!!!!!!! They look and feel great. They're now eating 1 pound of raw meat and bone in the morning and about 2 cups of cooked chicken, eggs, veggies, fruit, brown rice/sweet potatoes and vitamins at night. I still offer them Taste of the Wild at night but they won't touch it. I'm surprised that they eat so little considering that they are such active dogs. We'll see how much they eat during hunting season! Thanks for posting this thread!:rock:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

average adult dog needs about 2% of their body weight in raw food / day. puppies get more. 

so for a 50 pound dog 1 pound is about right. more active dogs get more (my aussies both get about 2lbs to hold their weight- 1 weighs 50 pounds the other is 35)


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

neVar said:


> average adult dog needs about 2% of their body weight in raw food / day. puppies get more.
> 
> so for a 50 pound dog 1 pound is about right. more active dogs get more (my aussies both get about 2lbs to hold their weight- 1 weighs 50 pounds the other is 35)[/QUOT
> 
> Then their eating about 2 pounds a day is spot on. Thanks.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I about gagged when I saw that label for eukaneuba salmon food. OK, the first ingredient is salmon (fins, eyes, scales and ground bones),

brewers rice is a byproduct of the brewing/distilling alcohol industry (so no nutrition there), 

Sorghum is totally foreign for canines (I don't give a crap is its WHOLE sorghum or a fragment! Its crap! 

Then comes potatoe....You can't honestly believe in your hearts that this is real white centers of real fresh american grown potatoes? Its the stems, leaves, eyes and rotting flesh of potatoes that were never destined to the grocery store or restaurant. If it comes from the potatoe plant, any portion of it, its called potatoe.

Some chicken meal is thrown in there. Isn't this a FISH formula for dogs who are intolerant of chicken? Then why is chicken included?

Fish meal, again, this is scales, heads, fins and eyes. It technically is from a fish but the filets have gone off to another conveyer line. The stuff that goes to the dog food factory is everything else....including all the feces in the guts.

Dried beet pulp, dont get me started and finally

EGG PRODUCT. Eggs are so filled with hormones and these mass produced eggs which are defective are turned into a powder and added to dog food to UP the protein level.

My main problem is all these ingredients aren't necessarily awful ....I can take a whole fish, almost any type of fish. I can add water to a big soup pot, and I can add barley, beets, eggs, and cut up cubes of potatoes. No salt, no aritificial flavor of any type and my dogs would gobble this weird mess right up. It has WHOLE foods in it, not overprocessed fragments of stuff that I wouldn't consider eating myself. I found a kibble that is all gluten free, and I dress it with warm "soup" that I cook out of varieties of meats and veggies. They do eat table food, just nothing with gluten, no pizza crust, no bagels, waffles, pretzels, cheese curls, fritos, McDonalds buns or nuggets (the breading has wheat) My dogs are very healthy, healthier than ME, I'm afraid.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Another Safe Gluten Free Brand of Poodle food*

*Reesmom & Stella *-- Thank you! They posted on another tread about a brand I've never heard of that is gluten free. 

Its called *Taste of the Wild.* I added the link so you can find it. They seem to sell it every where.

This is their formulas FORMULAS I like the fact that is doesn't have SOY. Many people don't know the SOY is really bad. Not only for people but dogs too. But that is for another posting... :focus:

Type in your zip code to find where they sell TASTE OF THE WILD. LOCATOR


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Symptoms*

In an earlier post I mentioned


HiSocietyPoodle said:


> Yes, dogs can have an Gluten Intolerance.... The symptoms in dogs are very much like people. *Symptoms include vomiting, diarrhea, skin lesions, weakness and fatigue and a bloated stomach. *Watch how a dog behaves after it eats. Is it sluggish? Bloated? Sometime constipation like IBS... It may have a gluten intolerance. The diarrhea is foul smelling, and/or the stool can be pale in color...... It is essentially an intolerance to gluten (found in *wheat, rye, barley and oats, * (and sometimes corn) .....


You might notice only one or two of these symptoms in your Poodle and not all of them. They don't need to have *all *the symptom for them to be reactive to Gluten.

Doctors have reported that 97% of people have not been diagnosed that really do have Celiac. And, here is a caveat you can have a gluten intolerance and not have Celiac Disease; you can just be relative to it. I have found this to be true in my Poodles.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Is It Really Gluten Free Dog Food? -- YouTube*

I found these wonderful videos on YouTube. They are worth watching.

Testing for Gluten Free dog food. Video 1





Testing for Gluten Free dog food. Video 2





Testing for Gluten Free dog food. Video 3





This is her site. GlutenFreeFox


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Safe Gluten Free Poodle Food*

This is the dog food that the Gluten Free Fox is testing in the above #3 video that is a SAFE GLUTEN FREE FOOD.

primalpetfoods.com


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Gluten Free Poodle Food testing*

*RebeccaandHolly* -- Thanks for posting about "Taste of the Wild". Yes it appears to be Gluten/Grain Free.

My dad switched Goomba's food from Nutro to Taste of the Wild this week. Goomba loves it. :eating:

As soon as I finish the bag I have been feeding Guido I'm going to switch him also. I haven't made up my mind I'm thinking Natures Variety Raw or Primal Raw. I posted video's earlier from the Gluten Free Fox she found Primal Raw is safe. The video's are worth watching and visiting her site. 

She tested several brands that claim to be Grain free/Gluten free but really aren't. 

CORE by Wellness claims to be grain free, but when she tested it,* it wasn't Gluten free*. 


Orijen Pet Food also *is not Gluten free* when she tested it. 

Flint River Ranch is *not Gluten free*. When I read the ingredients it has whole wheat listed. 


She found *Primal Raw is safe Gluten free*.
PRIMAL

She found *Newman's Own CANNED WET DOG FOOD is safe Gluten free*.
NEWMAN'S only wet can food is safe gluten free. *Not the dry food.*


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Our big boys ate Wellness for awhile. They didn't do very good on it, so we switched. Sadly, our big boys did better on Iams (bad month!) than they did the CORE.

I was happily feeding TQ Taste of the Wild. She does great on it, her poops are teeeny, and she gobbles it up. However, something about it is too rich for the poodle, and he gets sick and refuses to eat it when it is given to him. Sadly, the brand that makes Taste of the Wild (and Evo, Innova, & California Naturals) sold out to Procter & Gamble a few weeks ago, so more than likely, the formula will change. And if not the formula, the quality of the ingredients.

Has anyone ever fed Flint River Ranch? It looks good! All the reviews I'm finding are stellar, however... in the right uneducated place, I'm sure I could find AWESOME reviews of Beneful.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Beneful is not Gluten Free*

Beneful® Original dry dog food or any of their products are *NOT GLUTEN FREE*.

INGREDIENTS:

Ground yellow corn, chicken by-product meal, corn gluten meal,* whole wheat flou*r, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef, soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal, tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2), DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.

To save space I'm not going to post the ingredient list for their Healthy Weight, Playful Life™, Healthy Radiance®, Healthy Harvest, Healthy Growth for Puppies, or any of their other product because they ALL CONTAIN GLUTEN and are NOT SAFE for a gluten free diet.

I'm so so sorry to say if you knew what was in *'chicken by-product meal"* you wouldn't feed it to your dog. I will post about that later. But simply chicken by product is anything from road kill (yes road-kill), to feathers, chicken feet and beaks, bones, rancid meat, carcasses, intestines, and more bad stuff like diseased meat or rancid restaurant grease. Its too long to list here but you get the idea.

*Spencer *-- Thanks for the info on the company that make "Taste of the Wild".


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*The Honest Kitchen is a safe GLUTEN Free Poodle food*

*Evik* -- Posted a thread about Monti being sick. The Vet put him on a Gluten free food called the honest kitchen. 

Here is their web site... thehonestkitchen.com/products/


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> *Evik* -- Posted a thread about Monti being sick. The Vet put him on a Gluten free food called the honest kitchen.
> 
> Here is their web site... thehonestkitchen.com/products/


Guys when you add warm water to it, it smells sooooooo good like homemade chicken soup, even I would eat it. No, I didn't try it, just like the smell


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*EZ Gluten Test Strips to test for Gluten in Poodle food*

This is the Gluten test strips that the Gluten Free Fox used in her videos (above) to test for gluten in your poodle food and etc...
*EZ Gluten* 

Surf around that web site for more information.

This is the companies contact info:
ELISA Technologies, Inc.
2501 NW 66th Court, Gainesville, FL 32653

www.ezgluten.com 

[email protected]


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Our big boys ate Wellness for awhile. They didn't do very good on it, so we switched. Sadly, our big boys did better on Iams (bad month!) than they did the CORE.
> 
> I was happily feeding TQ Taste of the Wild. She does great on it, her poops are teeeny, and she gobbles it up. However, something about it is too rich for the poodle, and he gets sick and refuses to eat it when it is given to him. *Sadly, the brand that makes Taste of the Wild (and Evo, Innova, & California Naturals) sold out to Procter & Gamble a few weeks ago, so more than likely, the formula will change*. And if not the formula, the quality of the ingredients.
> 
> Has anyone ever fed Flint River Ranch? It looks good! All the reviews I'm finding are stellar, however... in the right uneducated place, I'm sure I could find AWESOME reviews of Beneful.


My beneful comment was followed by and eye roll, if anyone misinterpreted that. I DO NOT feed it (my boss and brother do), and am not sure why anyone would. A dog food that has sugar in it juuuuust doesn't seem right to me.

I stand corrected by my mother... (we had a discussion tonight) Diamond makes Taste of the Wild, not Natura. Natura sold to Procter and Gamble... they make Innova, Evo, Cal Nat, Health Wise, Mother Nature, and Karma. Diamond - as far as I know - is still it's own company. 

I - personally - can't feed Tate Taste of the Wild in any flavor. It doesn't sit well with his sensitive stomach.

Sorry for any confusion! I mixed my thoughts up and didn't re-read before posting!

------------

Any news on Flint River Ranch food? I am buying new food for Tate tomorrow, and one of the places I am stopping off to check carries this. It might be a liiiittle too expensive for me, however, I can't find how much it is at my local dealers without heading there in person.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

many years ago I was sucked into the Flint River Ranch sales pitch. The claim that it is baked (as if on a cookie sheet then broken by hand into littler chunks) as opposed to being produced by an extruding machine. I fell for that, as if baked potatoe chips are better for you than fried ones.

Last summer I went to the big County Fair and there was a table selling Flint River Ranch so I mosied over to see what the ingredients were.

SUCH CRAP I couldn't stand it. I didn't want to start yelling at the poor lady selling it but I felt like telling her it has too much GRAIN. Its really a very poor food in my eyes. I really like the food I sell. I always tell clients who want a better food.....this food is really great FOR THE MONEY. Its not overly expensive, has no corn, wheat or soy. It eliminates ear, eye and skin problems....stops the paw licking and chewing at the base of the tail. I sell tons of it each month and I see complete turn-a-rounds on dogs who formerly went to the vet several times a year for those problems.
Tell me if it makes the GLUTEN FREE LIST. I'm not sure, but I don't know if rice is a gluten.

Dog Lovers Gold I sell the 33# bag for $36


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*partial2poodles* -- You are right about Flint River Ranch being crap.  Here is a list of a few types of their dogs foods. I highlighted some of the bad stuff in it. It had more wheat (gluten) than most dog food.

*DryWater Kibble Dog Food*

INGREDIENTS: Chicken Meal, Whole Wheat Flour, Fresh Whole Chicken (no by-products), Ground Rice, Rice Flour, Ground Whole Wheat, Rice Bran, Grape Seed Oil, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Flax Seed, Toasted Oats, Rice, Folded Pasta, Fresh Potato, Dehydrated Peas and Freeze-Dried Vegetables (Tomato Flakes, Carrot Flakes, Celery, Garlic Granules, Spinach, Parsley Flakes), Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Kelp, Wheat Germ Meal, Dried Whey, Fish Meal, Avocado Oil, Inactive Dried Brewer's Yeast, Salt, Lecithin, Cheese Meal, Vegetable Gum, Natural Flavor, Natural Caramel Color, Natural Greens Mixture (Barley Grass Juice Powder, Brown Rice Powder, Blue Green Algae (Spirulina), Spinach Powder, Green Tea Extract, Chlorelia Powder, Echinacea Extract, Broccoli Powder, Tricalcium Phosphate), Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Monosodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Copper Sulfate, Zinc Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, D-Biotin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Bromalin, Papain, Aspergillus Niger, Bacillus Subtilis, Lactobacillus Acidophilus. 

*Flint River Ranch Senior PLUS Kibble Dog Food*

INGREDIENTS: Ground Whole Wheat, Ground Rice, Chicken Meal, Chicken Cartilage (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate), Ground Whole Wheat Flour, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Oat Bran, Lamb Meal, Dried Whole Egg, Fish Meal, Inactive Dried Brewer's Yeast, Wheat Germ Meal, Lecithin, Dried Kelp, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Blueberries, Sage, Rosemary, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Monosodium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Copper Sulfate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, D-Biotin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D Supplement, Sodium Selenium Supplement. 


I'm also not a big fan of Whey.

I might stand corrected but from my understanding and research the word "Lecithin" is another word for SOY. 

*Rice GLUTEN is safe.* I don't know why they use the word gluten next to rice. Perhaps to confuse the consumer. Rice is a safe food, and brown rice is even better there is more nutritional value in brown rice than white rice.


*Dog Lovers Gold * I looked up the ingredients as well. 

INGREDIENTS: Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat (naturally preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed, Whole Dried Eggs, Chicken Liver Meal, Fish Oil, Brewers Dried Yeast, Kelp, Garlic, Lecithin. Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Inulin, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Choline Chloride, FolicAcid, d-Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite, Freeze Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation, Aspergillus Niger Fermentation, Bacillus Subtilis, Mixed Tocopherols, Silica Dioxide, Freeze Dried Enterococcus Faecium, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Beta Carotene, Yucca Schidigera extract.

They claim NO Corn, Wheat, Soy or other fillers. I highlighted Lecithin, as I mentioned I believe it comes from soy.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

In a new dog magazine that just came in the mail, there is a big campaign right now for CHEF MICHAELS food. In the photo close-up it appears to have whole peas...but when you really look close, its green kibble bits. Can you do a little research on it....My everyday clients might think is something wonderful and if its $10 a bag, they think "Oooooh, I only buy my dog the EXPENSIVE stuff with peas in it!" I also have another food I absolutely hate, Rachel Ray's NUTRISH! Crapola!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*CHEF MICHAELS Dog Food - NOT Gluten Free*

CHEF MICHAELS has a slick web site with fancy names like --

*Hearty Delicious Dry Dinner Rotisserie Chicken Flavor with Pea & Carrot garnishes...*

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, soybean meal, soy flour, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brewers rice, soy protein concentrate, corn gluten meal, ground yellow corn, glycerin, ground wheat, poultry by-product meal, animal digest, salt, oat meal, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, natural rotisserie chicken flavor, dried peas, dried carrots, sulfur, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, potassium chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, manganese sulfate, added color (Yellow 5, Blue 2, Yellow 6, Red 40), Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, Vitamin D-3 supplement, folic acid, calcium iodate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), biotin, sodium selenite. B-5901.

*Dinner Rotisserie Chicken in a Sause*

INGREDIENTS: Water sufficient for processing, chicken, liver, wheat gluten, meat by-products, carrots, turkey, corn starch-modified, corn, artificial and natural flavors, soy flour, calcium phosphate, salt, natural rotisserie chicken flavor, potassium chloride, added color, zinc sulfate, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, potassium iodide, Vitamin D-3 supplement, folic acid, sodium selenite, biotin. A-5911.

*Sirloin Steak Flavor in a Sauce*

INGREDIENTS: Water sufficient for processing, beef, liver, wheat gluten, meat by-products, turkey, rice, peas, corn starch-modified, artificial and natural flavors, soy flour, salt, calcium phosphate, natural sirloin steak flavor, potassium chloride, added color, zinc sulfate, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, potassium iodide, Vitamin D-3 supplement, folic acid, sodium selenite, biotin. A-5912.

They have a Herb Chicken Flavor in a Sauce, Beef Tenderloin Flavor in a Sauce, Smoked Turkey in a Sauce, Pork Flavor in a Sauce, Fillet Minion Flavor in a Sauce and a Porter House Steak Flavor in a Sauce that the ingredients aren't that much different with lots of Wheat, Soy with plenty of artificial ingredients and meat-by-products.


*partial2poodles *-- You are so right about ]Rachel Ray's NUTRISH! 

Oddly enough I looked up *Rachel Ray's NUTRISH* and it doesn't list Gluten as an ingredient but plenty of Soy, Corn and Natural Flavor (they can call anything Natural Flavor and get away with it). They list corn Gluten Meal as an ingredient, I was shocked to read that gluten meal as a natural herbicide for use on turf and organic crop production. The sell this food a Walmart.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Taste of the Wild Salmon Gluten Free*

I am in the gradual process of switching Guido's gluten free food that I had him on to another brand of gluten free food. 

I started out slow a tablespoon of the new integrated with the old stuff. A little more each day. I'm about a day away from the transition being complete. 

When I went to buy it I took him to the store with me to let him sniff the bags to see if there was one he favored more than the other. But that did me no good the bags are a heavy plastic and not paper. Every time I make salmon for dinner he goes nuts dancing around the kitchen. Its the funniest thing to watch. He only does it when I make salmon no other fish. So I thought that he might like the salmon dog food.

Its called *Taste of the Wild.* I added the link so you can find it. 

I'll report back in a few and let you know if I see any changes in him.

This is whats in the food...
*
Pacific Stream Canine Formula - with Smoked Salmon*

A fish protein, grain-free formula for all life stages with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to protect your friend's body from the damage of everyday living, supporting a healthy immune system and overall good health. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.

Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy
Available in 5lb, 15lb and 30lb bags.

Ingredients
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, niacin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> I am in the gradual process of switching Guido's gluten free food that I had him on to another brand of gluten free food.
> 
> I started out slow a tablespoon of the new integrated with the old stuff. A little more each day. I'm about a day away from the transition being complete.
> 
> ...


hmmm i wonder what the use of salt would be in this kibble and so high up on the ingredient list too!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello,

I mainly feed raw but once in a while I'll feed these homemade meat muffins, commercial premix Canine Life. On their website, they say thay they have a Gluten Free formula. I hope this helps. The Skye's The Limit,Dog,Organic,Pure,Canine,Dog Food,Homemade,Healthy,Home made dog food


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

bluespoomommy -- Maybe the high salt has to do with the salmon is smoked? Do they use salt as a preservative in the smoking process? Just a guess...

Well, I wanted to report back on Guido and the new Taste of the Wild "Pacific Stream Canine Formula - with Smoked Salmon" ... Guido burps now. Like old fat Italian men do. He never burped before, never ever. And he has a bad case of runny poop.  It took a week to integrate the old food with the new, but that didn't help.

I'm convinced it's the food. Not sure I'm going to stick with this or go back to what he was eating before that he had no problem with.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a couple of things. Oatmeal has gluten, unless it is gluten-free oatmeal (based on how it is processed or something, I don't know the specifics but have a friend who is gluten intolerant and learned this from her). Also, I used to feed Taste of the Wild until about a year ago when there was a who-hah about ethoxyquin. TOTW played dodgeball to direct questions as to whether there was ethoxyquin in their fish/fishmeal (which like chicken can show up even if the name doesn't imply it) through their adding it OR their supplier having added it. The direct questions were asked both by people I know (and I saw the TOTW responses) as well as their responses to The Truth About Dogfood website and I believe also Whole Dog Journal. At that point I lost trust in TOTW. While not grainfree and likely not glutenfree I am now feeding Pinnacle Chicken and Oats. They do have 2 other recipes. Too bad too because my dogs had eaten TOTW for a long time and did seemingly well on it. But I alos lost my aged Doxie to liver disease about that time, and guess what ethoxyquin causes...


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Burping Toy Poodle... could be a circus act*

*Margotsmom *-- thanks for that info.

You are so right about oatmeal. 

*What is ethoxyquin? Something toxic?*

I think this is the site you mentioned The Truth About Pet Food

I'm not sure I going to stick with the TASTE OF THE WILD salmon. I don't think Guido likes it. He burps like a fat old Italian man after he eats. He never did that before on the other stuff he was eating. And, he leaves this taste of the wild salmon in his bowl. Before he was happy to eat and ate all his food. Now he leaves it there and only eats a little at a time. His poop isn't runny anymore its hard as a rock.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*What is ethoxyquin? Something toxic?*

Hi all!

Guido is sitting on my lap acting like he can read the computer screen. Funny boy.

Can anyone tell me about -- What is ethoxyquin? Something toxic?

The new dog food I switched him to makes him burp and I think I'm going to change him back. But I was wondering what that ethoxyquin is.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ethoxyquin is a highly cancer causing preservative. It literally gives dog kibble a never-ending shelf life.


----------

